# 220G Weight Concerns



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I have my 125g in an upstairs bedroom of a split level house, built in 1960's, so not terribly old. If i was to get a nice 220g I saw on craigslist, i don't think i would risk it in the same location...do you guys agree? The 125g is fine and has been there at least 3 years. a 220g just seems too much weight, with it filled with substrate and other supplies we are talking any easy 2600lbs.

For the house setup I would probably just toss it in my basement.

The other concern is I will eventually be buying a 1st floor condo, and even for that I am worried about the weight. Maybe a 180g would be better, or maybe even I should just stick with my 125g...but I wanted more room for my 5 geryi.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If placed properly, I wouldn't be too concerned with it on a first floor but I don't think I'd put it on a second floor -- it might not crash through the floor, but it could definitely warp the floor. Basement would be my first choice, but a first floor is doable if done right


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

I know this is an old post but you need to hire an engineer. The ground floor is usually 10 inch concrete slabs which will allow placement of pretty much any size aquarium in any location. With concrete it does not have to be close to columns or supports. The reason an engineer is needed is that the ground floor is built to support the above levels. Concrete slabs are joined with rebar and the seems are filled with morter. Concrete is measured in psi and with modern day building they can be rated as much as 3000 psi, this is not an accurate measurement for this sort of load though. The first step I would take is measuring the floor thickness. I measured mine in the parking garage around an air vent, it can be tricky finding an ideal spot though. Before purchasing your new crib get a written letter allowing for a tank this size. Some building do not allow them. Most of the newer buildings I have seen are completely poured foundations. Every floor is the same thickness, usually 10 inch for sound, structure and insulation reasons so do not limit yourself to the ground floor. My building is not designed this way as it is a loft conversion and the upper floors are open web steel beams with 3 inch concrete poured over. They do however have the hot water tank located on the roof of the building which has been reinforced. after you get an engineer, if the weight exceeds the allowed rating you can have a steel frame platform built to spread the weight out. you could have a 10 000 gallon tank in a condo if you removed the flooring and had the entire room done with a platform, then put the hardwood flooring ontop of the platform. Last thing I would add is that you make sure your insurance policy will cover any damages that a leak could cause outside of your unit! If your prop. management has floor plans it will make it much cheaper for the engineer. They should have this info available but if not then the amount of time spent investigation could cost around a grand...for the piece of mind it will be a well spent investment. 
Bottom line is you should be ok but insurance does not cover negligence for issues like this and you could be held liable for millions in damage.


----------

